# Bud production



## grodude (Jan 11, 2018)

I have grown in the past, but have very little experience. I am going to do a DWC grow in a 2x2.5ft grow tent. I have a 400w light and will turn it down to 50% so that I don't have to buy another light. If I am using 200w of light in a small space how much bud can I expect?

I know this is a difficult question as it depends on many factors, but what is a reasonable range I can expect? 2-6 ounces? 4-10? I am worried the electricity cost may be more than going and buying from a dispensary.


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2018)

1 oz, maybe if you're lucky


----------



## grodude (Jan 11, 2018)

umbra said:


> 1 oz, maybe if you're lucky



I might get 28 grams from 200 watts? Why so little?


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2018)

for an experienced grower, one can expect to get more, but judging from the info that you gave, it is closer to umbra's estimate imo. There are many things that will affect the yield, like what are your 200w? LED HPS CFL...? what strain? setup?


----------



## grodude (Jan 12, 2018)

zem said:


> for an experienced grower, one can expect to get more, but judging from the info that you gave, it is closer to umbra's estimate imo. There are many things that will affect the yield, like what are your 200w? LED HPS CFL...? what strain? setup?



I'm using MH and HPS lights, that's why I can dim the lights to 50% with my dim-able ballast. I'll be using a DWC setup. I've grown and harvested in a DWC setup before and I know how to grow. I know how to determine and mix the strength of the nutrient solution, I know how to check and adjust the pH, I know what the temperature and humidity levels should be, etc. I was not trying to make it sound like I haven't grow because I have a few times, but I never weighed the end result and I'm sure an expert grower can yield more and get better quality. 

I could understand an ounce if this was my first DWC grow, but that is not the case.


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2018)

I wasn't trying to under estimate your skills in any way, but if you have to ask about yield then you are missing some serious aspects of growing. There are tons of stickys here about growing. Just to point you in the right direction, light ... while 200w HID lighting may be adequate for veg, it will not lead to a bountiful harvest, it simple isn't enough light. 400W is bare minimum to get 4 or 5 oz. If you have grown and not had bugs, diseases, pathogens, or pests then you are a very lucky grower. It's when these other things that occur that set the good growers from the not so good, and this has more of a determining factor than if it is soil or hydro, organic or chem nutes. It is when the plant is dialed into its environment, and allowing the genetics to express themselves fully that yield has any place in a discussion. That's when the little tweaks make a big difference. And you are not there. If you were, we would be having a different discussion.


----------



## grodude (Jan 12, 2018)

umbra said:


> I wasn't trying to under estimate your skills in any way, but if you have to ask about yield then you are missing some serious aspects of growing. There are tons of stickys here about growing. Just to point you in the right direction, light ... while 200w HID lighting may be adequate for veg, it will not lead to a bountiful harvest, it simple isn't enough light. 400W is bare minimum to get 4 or 5 oz. If you have grown and not had bugs, diseases, pathogens, or pests then you are a very lucky grower. It's when these other things that occur that set the good growers from the not so good, and this has more of a determining factor than if it is soil or hydro, organic or chem nutes. It is when the plant is dialed into its environment, and allowing the genetics to express themselves fully that yield has any place in a discussion. That's when the little tweaks make a big difference. And you are not there. If you were, we would be having a different discussion.



Is 400W the bare minimum to get 4-5 oz for me because I am a beginner or is that just the amount of light that is needed? How much would you yield if you grew using a 200W light in flower? I didn't weigh it, but when I grew 6 plants in DWC under 2000 watts I felt like I got about 2.5 grams per watt and I thought it was that little because sometimes I would go a week without checking on them.

Don't worry about offending me; it's nearly impossible to do and I just sift through to find the information anyway. My concern is I'm in California and my electricity cost it high. Would you recommend I use the 200W all the way through, switch to 400W in flower, or do you have another suggestion altogether?


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in Cali also. It's not a linear relationship, that if some one is getting 2.5 g/w with 2kw you can get the same yield with 200w. Good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2018)

grodude said:


> Is 400W the bare minimum to get 4-5 oz for me because I am a beginner or is that just the amount of light that is needed? How much would you yield if you grew using a 200W light in flower? I didn't weigh it, but when I grew 6 plants in DWC under 2000 watts I felt like I got about 2.5 grams per watt and I thought it was that little because sometimes I would go a week without checking on them.
> 
> Don't worry about offending me; it's nearly impossible to do and I just sift through to find the information anyway. My concern is I'm in California and my electricity cost it high. Would you recommend I use the 200W all the way through, switch to 400W in flower, or do you have another suggestion altogether?



I would be extremely surprised if you got 2.5 grams per watt.  That would be a phenomenal yield.


----------



## grodude (Jan 13, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would be extremely surprised if you got 2.5 grams per watt.  That would be a phenomenal yield.



For 200W or 400W? What is your opinion on which I should use and what I should expect?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 15, 2018)

Well, for either--we're talking grams per watt, but you were speaking specifically about your 2000W grow.  You said you didn't weigh it and I think maybe you don't understand how much 2.5 grams per watt--over 11 pounds--would be.  A gram a watt is a pretty good yield.  If you got 2.5 grams per watt with 2000 watts, you would have ended up with a yield of over 11 pounds.  That would be almost 2 pounds per plant.  That is impressive for an outdoor plant.  It would be phenomenal for 6 indoor plants.  My outdoor plant that yielded almost 2 pounds was huge, 7' tall and took up at least 16 sq ft all by herself--the size of a 4 x 4 tent.  Eleven pounds takes about 22 1 gallon jars to jar it all up.

Just don't want you to think that you are going to get 2.5 grams per watt from your indoor grow.  While it probably is not _impossible_, I have been growing decades and have never ever even come close to 2.5 g per watt and do not personally know anyone that has.  I would suggest that you think more in terms of 1 gram per watt--and you still may not achieve that.  Most people don't.  However if you do achieve 1 gram per watt, you could expect about 14 ounces from a 400 watt light.  You should probably _expect_ 1/4 to 1/2 grams per watt.  One gram per watt is an achievement to be proud of and does take experience and a well dialed in growspace..


----------



## grodude (Jan 16, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well, for either--we're talking grams per watt, but you were speaking specifically about your 2000W grow.  You said you didn't weigh it and I think maybe you don't understand how much 2.5 grams per watt--over 11 pounds--would be.  A gram a watt is a pretty good yield.  If you got 2.5 grams per watt with 2000 watts, you would have ended up with a yield of over 11 pounds.  That would be almost 2 pounds per plant.  That is impressive for an outdoor plant.  It would be phenomenal for 6 indoor plants.  My outdoor plant that yielded almost 2 pounds was huge, 7' tall and took up at least 16 sq ft all by herself--the size of a 4 x 4 tent.  Eleven pounds takes about 22 1 gallon jars to jar it all up.
> 
> Just don't want you to think that you are going to get 2.5 grams per watt from your indoor grow.  While it probably is not _impossible_, I have been growing decades and have never ever even come close to 2.5 g per watt and do not personally know anyone that has.  I would suggest that you think more in terms of 1 gram per watt--and you still may not achieve that.  Most people don't.  However if you do achieve 1 gram per watt, you could expect about 14 ounces from a 400 watt light.  You should probably _expect_ 1/4 to 1/2 grams per watt.  One gram per watt is an achievement to be proud of and does take experience and a well dialed in growspace..



LOL! I have to be honest and say I have no idea what I meant to say because clearly 2.5 grams per watt is not even close to being accurate. I think i mean .25

Thank you for the information it was very helpful. I was trying to get a ballpark figure and it seems like I should go with the 400W and can reasonably expect 2-3.5oz. I calculated electricity cost and it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it'd be. I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## zem (Jan 16, 2018)

To get the best yield from your grow, you should focus on how to make the environment better for plants with good genetics throughout the grow cycle until harvest and then dry and cure right. Focus on maintaining good temperatures, ventilation, humidity, feeding training and shaping the canopy to make use of the light. identify pests and disease as soon as they happen and deal with them... it is such things that make the difference. If you are able to let a plant with good genetics fully express itself, you will get a good yield


----------

